# First On Track Pics of 2014 Audi RS 5 DTM from Budapest Test



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi has released pics & info from the test this past weekend at the Hungaroring. I've just ran the press copy and all of the pics on the blog and you can find them here:

http://fourtitude.com/news/motorsport_news_6/dtm-audi-sport-drivers-test-new-rs-5-dtm-budapest/


----------

